# ???...Power Pack Worming...???



## merplate

*Ok, so I’ve never done a power pack on my horses and I’m thinking about doing 1 this year (after talking to my vet of course). I wanted to know opinions on how and when to do it? My boss raises TB racehorses, and she said to use just regular (25 gram) Panacur paste wormer 2 times a day for 3, 5, or 7 days. Now, I know that the actual Panacur Power Pack is 1 tube of 57 grams once a day for 5 days…which do you guys do? When do you guys feel is the best time to do a power pack when you are only doing it once a year?*


----------



## wyominggrandma

We used the Power Pack on Bones after we rescued him... On my vets advice. Didn't hurt him at all, but it was right after the power pak that he really started putting on the weight.
However, not something I would use as a normal wormer unless specific reason. Normal worming or fecals to see what you are dealing with would be best.


----------



## Captain Evil

I did a Power Pack of Panacure for my Arabian, Djinn, at my vet's suggestion, simply because no matter what other worming method we tried, he always came up positive, sometimes heavily positive for ascarids. Even though he was six or seven, we just couldn't get rid of them. We even did a double dose of Anthelcide EQ followed by daily feed through Strongid and then, six months later, a double dose of Zimectrin. We kept him on feed through Strongid for about a year with periodic de-wormings, but he still came up quite positive for ascarids. Djinn was not around other horses, and the vet was rather stumped. 

Anyway, we decided to Power Pack him, and it knocked him right off his pins. He had never before been sick, but he was sick after that; he was flat out down sick, and it took him months to regain his weight and sparkle. I actually never finished the process, since he got so sick so fast. I had about $400.00 of Panacure sitting around my house forever!


----------



## wyominggrandma

We sell PowerPak at the vets for about $85... As I said, I would only use it if all else failed and the horse still showed worms.
Never have heard of one getting sick on it, but very possible, as any medication can cause a reaction to some horses. Glad you horse was okay CE.
OP, get a fecal done before you do worm with anything so you know what you are trying to kill. Good luck.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

It's all about cost. Buying the single dose tubes over the PP, will nornally save you about $1/day. I take it a step farther and buy the large cattle tubes of Safeguard (identical product as Panacur) for a saving of about $12 on a 5 day treatment plan. I will treat for 5 days with 2 tubes per day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity3205

I dont power pack. Those are mostly for rehabilitating horses or horses with unknown deworming histories as it has a slower kill off time. I just use Quest plus (dosed to weight) twice a year spring and fall to kill everything including tapes. You should not use Quest on debilitated horses thus power packs. Quest kills the things a power pack aims for (typically encysted strongles) in one dose. Way cheaper and the most effective dewormer on the market so it cant be given to horses with unknown deworming histories due to the risk of a large die off if the horse is heavily parasitised. This is my vets advice.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

When did single doses of Panacur get so high ? The PP is actually $20 cheaper than the single dose tubes. The cattle Safeguard is $32 at a saving of $28 over the PP. I agree that at $10, Quest is a better and cheaper option if you are targeting ensyted strongles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

